# Thanksgiving Spicy nuts or keep em busy



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2010)

We love these and will make some to snack of Thanksgiving, care to join us,?use a 1/2 cuo if sunflower seeds 1/2 c up of spanish peanuts,1/2 cup toasted corn nuts, 1 tea.chili powder1/8 tea cumin,1/8 tea of garlic powderoptional is 1.8 tea cayenne heat all ingredients for 5 min in hot skillet stir often and then enjoy
kadesma


----------



## merstar (Nov 6, 2010)

These sound great - thanks! 
Here's one on my to-try list that has gotten great reviews from members of another forum I go to:
ORANGE CHIPOTLE-SPICED PECAN MIX
Orange Chipotle-Spiced Pecan Mix Recipe - MyRecipes.com


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2010)

merstar said:


> These sound great - thanks!
> Here's one on my to-try list that has gotten great reviews from members of another forum I go to:
> ORANGE CHIPOTLE-SPICED PECAN MIX
> Orange Chipotle-Spiced Pecan Mix Recipe - MyRecipes.com


Thanks merstar these look great,
kades


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 7, 2010)

I found this recipe for similar. Origin unknown, been in our computer a long time.

Spicy Nuts

100g / 4oz cashew nuts
100g / 4oz macadamia nuts
130g / 5 oz pecan nuts
60g / 2 oz whole almonds (skin on)
80g / 3 oz pumpkin seeds
1 tablespoon sunflower seeds
2 tablespoons nigella seeds
3 tablespoons sunflower oil
2 tablespoons honey
1 teaspoon fine salt (use sea salt if you can, its nicer)
2 sprigs rosemary, leaves picked
2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper
2 teaspoons cayenne

Preheat the oven to 170C/325F/gas mark 3
Scatter all the ingredients bar the pepper and cayenne in a roasting tray.
Roast for 15-17 minutes, stirring occasionally, until them nuts turn dark brown.
Remove, stir in the pepper and cayenne, and taste. Add more salt if you like.
Leave to cool in the tray, stirring from, time to time. Once cool, transfer to an air tight container.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you Poppi.
kadesma


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

Copied, pasted, saved, and printed


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Copied, pasted, saved, and printed


enjoy sinicker
kades


----------



## spork (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the mix, kades, and will definitely try.  

I have a quick Q:  what the heck are toasted corn nuts?

And I have two contributions, whether you toast them in a pan or oven:
1. butter
2. toss them in sugar to finish


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

spork said:


> I like the mix, kades, and will definitely try.
> 
> I have a quick Q:  what the heck are toasted corn nuts?
> 
> ...


plain ol cornuts and toast them I use the bbq kind my kids love them and the butter idea sounds great i'll do a few with the sugar as well I know I can sell those
kades


----------

